# PBS Frontline documentary report:Fighting for Bin Laden- interesting show



## sean m (5 May 2011)

Hello,

In Case anyone is interested here is the documentary from Frontline.

http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/pages/frontline/fighting-for-bin-laden/

 Two Interesting elements in this documentary. One is the usefulness of afghan counter terrorism pursuit teams. For those of you who may not know, these teams are made up of Afghans and are supported by the CIA as well as according to certain journalists are very well trained and well paid. Their role is to stop insurgents from coming over the border as well as launching cross border raids into Pakistan to find and kill Taliban as well as Al Qaeda insurgents again according to the program. It seems to me that this has more positive than negative attributes. I believe, the positive is that it provides the west with a highly functional force to element threats without putting the lives of our troops at risk. The counter terrorism pursuit teams also seem to be having a positive effect against the enemy.  Another positive is that these teams give the west more of a chance to leave Afghanistan.  There are other positive factors as well. The negative is that these counter terrorism pursuit teams have more of a free reign,  and depending on your beliefs of whether this is acceptable or not, are capable of operating in the dark and may commit certain abuses without anyone really knowing. Another negative is that it may further alienate Pakistan from the West as well as the people of both Pakistan as well as Afghanistan. Another possible theory on the consequence of having a force like this is that there is know way of knowing where or not they would support a full democracy if they could, or if possible they would make themselves in charge and create almost the same sort of state that Afghanistan was under when the Taliban were in power. 

Another interesting segment of the report is when the Taliban commander refers to how the Taliban would not be able to survive without the support of the ISI. The commander goes into further detail about the relationship between the ISI and the Taliban.  Consider the even regarding Osama Bin Laden and now this statement what do you think is the best course of action now to take with Pakistan?


----------



## sean m (11 May 2011)

Here is the second part of this documentary titled, "Kill/Capture"

http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/pages/frontline/kill-capture/


----------



## Sigs Pig (12 May 2011)

Cool!!

I will watch these _and more_! Frontline and PBS Video was blocked from Canadian locales... when was this policy changed? A lot of good documentaries here.

Thanks for the heads up,
ME

Update... found some videos still "unavailable in your region due to rights restrictions"


----------

